# 7 month old puppy not eating



## greggjones42 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Vizlsa lovers - Our 7 month old puppy is going on a bit of a hunger strike. Currently feeding her a mix of Lassie Natural Way and Taste of the wild puppy foods. She goes in the crate, sniffs food, walks out and lays down. If she does decide to eat, it's only about 60-70% of the food. Her activity level hasn't changed. I've tried using low sodium chicken broth and it worked for a day or so, but then back to passing on meals. 

Any tips/tricks to get her eating consistently again?

Thanks!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We too have a finicky eater. 

We use various meats, fish, egg, sweet potato, veggies, and fresh ground dog food from the butcher to stimulate Miles' appetite. He should be eating 4-5 cups a day plus extras to get him enough calories for his vigorous activity. If he hasn't eaten all day I coax him to eat a few cups, otherwise he is free fed alongside our less finicky puppy.


----------



## greggjones42 (Mar 5, 2013)

MilesMom - Thanks for the reply! Curious how you prepare the sweet potato/meats. Our pup ended her hunger strike this afternoon and ate about 1.5 cups of her food. Doubt she will be interested in dinner. I'm just scared of going down the prepared food path because I'm sure there is no turning back! At the same time, I can't have her not eating when she gets so much exercise.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We steam or roast the veggies/ sweet potato and boil or sauté the meat. We eat really clean as well so they just have some of ours. 

We do keep some raw food in the freezer as well to stimulate eating.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

She may be bored eating out of a bowl. I feed raw..however if you feed kibble, choose one of high quality. Get an IQ ball and put the kibble in there and let her roll it around to get the food out; Busy Buddy Linkables is another fun option! Also what I do is put the food in plastic cups and hide around the house and tell her to Find It! Keeps her busy for a time and good mental stimulation.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's not uncommon for dogs to fast for a while. Some folks actually feed their dogs on a gorge/fast diet. Obviously you want to make sure nothing is wrong medically, but the occasional skipped meal is nothing to worry about.


----------

